# March 2014 Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*"Spring" into action !!!
Show your German Shepherd jumping, launching, leaping, bouncing and pouncing!!!*​ ​ *CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​ 

Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
 You have from now to approximately Thursday, March 27th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around March 28th to March 31st.​


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

128 by 210 Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

** photo removed - rule #2 **http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/l...A-41AE-B175-C4DF363A5AF2_zpsys5otvmu.jpg.html


----------



## Cpd494 (Jan 11, 2014)

...


----------



## Ryanhaus (Dec 9, 2010)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

....


----------



## GermanShepParents (Dec 2, 2013)

...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## kjess01 (Jan 18, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*...*


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

...


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

...








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jusdy (Mar 14, 2014)

*...*

_______


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

** photo removed per user request **http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Drag-girl/media/Jasmine Jenna and Jada/IMG_9255_zpsf3f09a5a.jpg.html


----------



## lbriggs (Dec 12, 2010)

...


----------



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

...


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)




----------

